# Generators running pellet stove



## rutnstrut (Oct 27, 2012)

Starting to prepare for approaching storm. I have a summer heat 1500 sq ft pellet stove and was wondering can i utilize a 4000 watt generator on 110v to supply power if the power goes out. If so what additional would you need to prevent power surge


----------



## subsailor (Oct 27, 2012)

Read the post "Lets Talk Generators"


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

I ran my stove on my "dirty" powered generator last year for a week last year.. It worked, and I was happy (and warm) when I needed it.  However, I am very excited that I picked up a couple inverter generators a coupe days ago... You know what they say.. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Btw... Unplug the stove during the start up and shut down of the genny.. Every time you shut it down!


----------



## imacman (Oct 27, 2012)

Probably want to run the power for the stove through a surge protector, if you have a good quality one.


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 28, 2012)

inverter generators make the nasty square wave?  I know normal generator makes as close to true sine wave as you get with a few spikes when it surges if your overloading it


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 28, 2012)

DirtyDave said:


> inverter generators make the nasty square wave?  I know normal generator makes as close to true sine wave as you get with a few spikes when it surges if your overloading it


My inverter does pure sine wave.....runs the pellet stove perfectly.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 28, 2012)

We ran our Quadrafire on a 1750 Coleman Gen set back in winter 08
The only noticeble thing was that the fans made a bit of a harmonic noise, and this was due to the fact that the wave form was not as clean as it should be.

We ran the stove on the Genny for four days and the stove does not seem to be any worse for the wear.

I ALWAYS plugged the stove in after the gen set was running, buttttttttttt the gen would run out of fuel every two hours and times we would miss the fueling time and the gen would die with the stove running.

This did not seem to bother things though.


Snowy


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 28, 2012)

we had abt 20 folks fry their boards in the last Halloween storm from the ole square wave generators......wonder how many this go-around?


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 28, 2012)

Do a test run right now before the weather turns.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 28, 2012)

DirtyDave said:


> inverter generators make the nasty square wave?  I know normal generator makes as close to true sine wave as you get with a few spikes when it surges if your overloading it


You have it backwords. Inverter generators like the Honda EU2000i put out a pure 60 cycle sine wave.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

Good video on the topic. http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modelvideo/442/1060/0/video.aspx


----------

